# New Job is Killing Me



## Charley Davidson (Aug 18, 2012)

Working 60+ hours a week in this heat fabricating extremely heavy stuff mostly each unit is a one man job. Bending, kneeling on the floor, laying on your back/side, crawling inside small openings is just killing me. Absolutely no time or energy for my shop.

Here's some pics of some of what I do. At least my welding skills are getting better. Mostly galv. with some stainless jobs


----------



## Old Iron (Aug 18, 2012)

Sorry to hear the new job is killing you, But at least you have one thats better than not having one.

I'll tell you one thing I don't miss all that stuff, Cides I'm to old now!!:rofl:

Paul


----------



## Rbeckett (Aug 18, 2012)

Just be extra carefull around them Galvi fumes.  Dont want anything bad to happen to you.  I got sick and disabled covered...
Bob


----------



## 7HC (Aug 18, 2012)

Rbeckett said:


> Just be extra carefull around them Galvi fumes.  Dont want anything bad to happen to you.  I got sick and disabled covered...
> Bob



x2..........Hope you're breathing clean air or the new job could literally kill you!

I came close once welding galvanized pipe when I was younger and didn't know any better.

M


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 18, 2012)

60 hours plus---------- heck you will be able to do some major bill paying. Be safe Charley------------- oh------- I would not of made it through the first week.


----------



## Sandro (Aug 19, 2012)

I now the feeling. Was working 50 hours+ on midnight shift and almost fell asleep driving home. I've decided to take a break and only work 45 hours for a few weeks.

Sandro Di Filippo


----------



## November X-ray (Aug 19, 2012)

Hey Charley - what are those things in the pictures? I know one looks like an air duct but I am unsure about the others, the two large round pieces look like mufflers for large engines???


OH and I just wanted to ask if you've ever heard the old saying about "What's the difference between welders and puppies"? 






The answer is - Puppies quit whining after 6 weeks!


----------



## Charley Davidson (Aug 19, 2012)

the long tubes go inside of the bigger tubes to make a big muffle for giant hvac system


----------



## ScubaSteve (Aug 21, 2012)

Well, hopefully you're getting paid by the hour! You do nice work though, that's for sure. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

